# Hamburg Sticken



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

Does anyone know where I can buy some Hamburg Stickens? I am really interested in this breed. 


This is what they look like.









Picture is found at http://www.npausa.com/news/2010grandnationalchamps/2010-2.htm


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh and if anyone knows any interesting information about this breed could you please share it?


----------

